# Warm Ginger Cola for Cold Symptoms



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

I have tried this and it works.  It was from a magazine article about Chinese therapy with herbs.  It stated that it is commonly used in China when sniffles first appear as a symptom of a cold.

WARM GINGER COLA

1 12 ounce can/bottle cola
4 (1/4 inch) slices fresh ginger
1 to 2 Tbs packed brown sugar
4 thin slices of fresh lemon

Place cola, ginger adn brown sugar in small saucepan.  Bring to a boil over medium heat and boil gently for 10 minutes.  Pour into a cup, add lemon slices and serve immediately.  Makes 1 serving.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 27, 2005)

*Yes to GINGER !*

One of the very first remedies I learned from our naturopath way back in the early nineties was how to make ginger tea - it helps not only to ease cold symptoms but with any ailment related to digestion as well; ginger is a natural antibiotic. Its action starts in the mouth and it destroys bacteria all the way down into the intestines.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Ginger Tea*

Boil 48 oz freshly drawn cold water.

Pour over a piece of peeled chopped fresh ginger root (at least the size of an average adult thumb) and let seep ten minutes.

Add 1 to 2 tblsp honey, to taste.

Strain and drink one cup every hour or so. 
Store in regrigerator.

One can also prepare the ginger all at once and freeze it to shorten prep time of the tea. It can be infused 12 minutes from the frozen state.

~~~~~~~




> Digestive System Disorders
> 
> Ginger is a valuable drug for disorders of the digestive system. It is extremely useful in dyspepsia, flatulence, colic, vomiting, spasms and other painful affections be the stomach and the bowels. Chewing a piece of fresh ginger after meals regularly is an insurance against these ailments. This protective action is attributable to excessive secretion of saliva, diastate enzyme and volatile oil.
> 
> ...



from: http://www.indiangyan.com/books/healthbooks/food_that_heal/ginger.shtml


----------



## luvs (Jan 27, 2005)

when my stomach is upset, i don't take medicine, i just mix powdered ginger, honey and a little water and heat it up and drink it. it works really well and very fast.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Yes to GINGER !*



			
				Charlotte said:
			
		

> One of the very first remedies I learned from our naturopath way back in the early nineties was how to make ginger tea - it helps not only to ease cold symptoms but with any ailment related to digestion as well; ginger is a natural antibiotic. Its action starts in the mouth and it destroys bacteria all the way down into the intestines.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Ginger Tea*



Thanks Charlotte for this info.  I am interested in naturopath, and other natural means of medicine as I do not take any chemicals.  Vinegar as similar qualities, but ginger tastes much better.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 27, 2005)

Glad to have helped!  I paid lots to get info from the naturopath so I pass it on Freely when I get the chance...


----------



## Claire (Feb 3, 2005)

Back in the olden days, when, trust me, ginger wasn't in every grocery store, my mom used to always make us ginger tea when we had colds.  

start with:

1/2 tsp ginger powder
1 tsp honey
3/4 cup hot water
and for those who like it , a touch of milk or cream (never a milk lover, mom didn't put the milk in mine)

I still make this when my husband or I have colds, and it still has the same effect.  It breaks up the chest congestion, settles tummies, clears the head.  Make up a cup and taste it; I actually use more ginger (this is the "for children" version), and as I said, no milk.  Use more honey if you like sweet.  Hot honey is great for your throat.  If you have a choice, buy a local honey!  

Oh, by the way, that last gulp, if you have the nerve to drink it, will drive satan himself from your body!!!


----------



## wasabi woman (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks norgeskog for the Warm Ginger Cola recipe, and for posting your recipe Claire!  I will sure give them both a try.  Also appreciate the other posts - great info!
Here is another remedy from Dr. Weil.  Haven't been sick since I got the recipe, so haven't tried it yet and frankly, the cayenne pepper is a little scary...


Dealing with Chest Congestion?

To help relieve head and chest congestion, as well as malaise and chills, try this powerful tea: 
grate a one-inch piece of fresh peeled ginger root. 
Place it in a pot with two cups of cold water, bring to a boil, lower heat and simmer for five minutes. 
Add one half-teaspoon of cayenne pepper (or more or less to taste) and simmer one minute more.
Remove from heat. 
Add two tablespoons of fresh lemon juice, honey to taste, and one or two cloves of mashed garlic. 
Let cool slightly and strain if desired. 
Then get under some warm covers and enjoy.  


Good Luck!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 3, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Back in the olden days, when, trust me, ginger wasn't in every grocery store, my mom used to always make us ginger tea when we had colds.
> 
> start with:
> 
> ...



Thanks Claire, that sounds easy and very good.  Sometimes I run out of fresh ginger, but I always have some of the powdered.


----------



## lmw80 (Dec 5, 2005)

This is a great thread!  Thought I'd bump it up since it's cold season, and well I have one (boo!).

Any other home remedies or recipes?


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 5, 2005)

Great bump!  I LOVE ginger!  It has so many uses and we always have a fresh root at home!  I like it freshly grated in hot water with lemon and honey!  It is also great to drink a strong ginger tea in a very hot bath if you want to "sweat it out".  I also drink it during juice fasts for nausea and detox symptoms.  ok, I will stop!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2005)

lmw, I'm glad you bumped this up. My sone is home from school today with a cold. I'm going to make him some ginger tea as soon as he wakes up.


----------



## lmw80 (Dec 6, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> lmw, I'm glad you bumped this up. My sone is home from school today with a cold. I'm going to make him some ginger tea as soon as he wakes up.


 
let me know if it works! I plan on making some when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, he just finished drinking it, I made the one Claire posted, & he dosen't sound as stopped up. He also said his chest dosen't hurt as bad as it did.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 8, 2005)

We use ginger a lot in Indian cooking and overall in Indian tea as well.  Note fresh ginger and dry ginger are almost two different things.  I really don't think of them as good substitutes of each other.  

If you are in a mood for a different twist on tea for the cold months try this recipe for ginger chai.  The recipe below makes about 2-3 cups of Chai.

2 cups of water
1/2 can of evaporated milk
1 tsp of freshly ground cardamom (nothing can beat the flavor of freshly ground cardamom in chai)
sugar to your liking.  I don't like honey in chai
1 tsp of freshly grated ginger 
Tea bags or loose black tea of your choice.  I strictly use loose tea but it's a personal preference

In a saucepan add the water and bring it to a boil, next add the sugar and tea (if loose tea, add 1 tsp and then a tiny bit more if it's not strong enough).  If using tea bags, add two of them.  Let it continue to boil until a soft black color develops.  Next add the evaporated milk and let it simmer for another 5 or so minutes.  Finally stir in the fresh ginger and cardamom.  

Seive it through and pour in a large mug and enjoy.  It's delicious and will warm up your body and soul.  

In cold dreary months I can have a big cup of tea with some freshly baked quick breads and some Indian savories (pakora's or samosas) and I am in heaven.


----------

